# Big thanks to West Houston Archery!! New bow.



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Decided it was time to get back in the game. 

Went and shot several bows. 

Ended up with the Bowtech Legend "Chris Kyle" edition. 

This thing is a beast and I look forward to getting very proficient with it.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, I haven't seen that one. I'll be stopping in to WHA next week to get a few arrows refletched and possible bow adjustment.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It's a limit edition and I bought the last one they had. Very nice bow. If you want to look at one very similar then look at the Prodigy. Basically the same bow without the Chris Kyle Legend graphics.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Congratulations!! See you did really well with your choice of quiver and sight . Your arrow's aren't too shabby, either.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks. I think it's going to be a blast to shoot. 

Tried to get what I read about and what thy thought was the best stuff. I could have spent more but this was a great fresh start.


----------

